# 14' 1976 Alumacraft



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 5, 2016)

I bought this boat used on craigslist for a simple boat to have some fun at some local lakes in NC. The boat is ok looking but needs some love and is on its way to full restoration. Here are some before pictures. So far the boat has been washed, Trailer lights replaced, and the outside cleaned with an acid cleaner. 

I do have a question about painting. I have only used an acid cleaner so far with some light scrubbing but oxidation remains. How much effort do I need to put into removing the oxidation before priming and painting. Some advice here is very welcome.


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Jul 6, 2016)

It seems to me that if you left oxidation it would continue to oxidize under your paint and make a bigger mess later.


----------



## VinTin (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm one that likes the patina that aluminum naturally forms.

It looks as good as any paint job I've seen.


----------



## perchjerker (Jul 6, 2016)

VinTin said:


> I'm one that likes the patina that aluminum naturally forms.
> 
> It looks as good as any paint job I've seen.



Yep I agree!

I did paint the part of mine above the spray rails just to dress it up a bit but I would be constantly fighting trying to keep the bottom up so I decided to leave it be

and I like it that way!!


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 7, 2016)

So it sounds like paint above the spray rails and the interior for looks...but not spray the bottom because I will be fighting a losing battle. Will sanding suffice for knocking down the oxidation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perchjerker (Jul 7, 2016)

where are you located? It would be helpful if you put it in your profile.

mine does not have oxidation like yours does, maybe its the area you are from?

Sorry I don't have any advice for you on that


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 7, 2016)

I am in central NC. The boat is from PA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kismet (Jul 7, 2016)

Both Pappy and I, and probably many others, have used Brillo pads, or the generic equivalent, to scour tin boats. 

I did it on the 1955 Model A listed in the thread below (There are pictures); Pappy did it to his Alumacraft R. Once you get the water and suds cutting into the initial oxidation, it becomes smooth and relatively easy. It takes time, of course, and my old arms felt like wet noodles when I was done, but it shined up the old boat very nicely. Of course, every nick and scar of its entire life could be seen, but it was SHINY. 



Oxidation is a constant process, so you will need to keep after it if you want the shine to be maintained. I believe that there was a product called "Sharkhide," used for pontoons, to shield the metal from the atmosphere. I don't know anything about its quality and durability.

Best wishes.


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 8, 2016)

Will I will be doing some scrubbing this weekend along with some priming/paint depending upon weather and time. I will post pictures of progress!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 8, 2016)

I fixed the transom today and have the new one dry fitted with the motor mounted for testing. I am going to take it to the lake tomorrow and see if there are any leaks to be repaired while I am cleaning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 9, 2016)

Added the Bimini top and tested the boat for water tightness. There was a tiny little spot that let in maybe one cup of water over an hour and a half. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 9, 2016)

The motor today was working too hard and will need to be upgraded. What size motor would you guys recommend for a boat of this size with three smaller people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gillhunter (Jul 9, 2016)

What hp do you have now?


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 9, 2016)

Only 2.5. Not enough by a long shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdiruz (Jul 11, 2016)

I use a 6hp on my boat. Two people and gear and a big wooden deck and it plows through the water without planing. With the way your boat us set up I'd say 8hp is about the low end of what I'd look at. For my use a 9.9 will be in the mix because of the restricted lakes around me, but I'd love a 15hp.

It should be noted that my 6hp before the deck planed out well with just me. Also, I love that the motor is pretty small and light and barely sips fuel. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 11, 2016)

I am looking at a 15hp. Should I consider a 2 stroke at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perchjerker (Jul 11, 2016)

Echodolphin2005 said:


> I am looking at a 15hp. Should I consider a 2 stroke at all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



of course


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 11, 2016)

Pros/Cons of a 2 stroke vs 4 stroke?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Jul 13, 2016)

What Bimini top did you get

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 13, 2016)

MSC[emoji768] 3 Bow Bimini Boat Top Cover with Rear Support Pole and Storage Boot, Color Grey, Pacific Blue, Burgundy,Navy,Beige,Forest Green available (Forest Green, 3 Bow 6'L x 46"H x 85"-90"W) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014P0FA9Q/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_kgTHxb1BJPZRJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 13, 2016)

I have an opportunity to buy this motor. https://raleigh.craigslist.org/boa/5659570082.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 13, 2016)

The seller offered me 600-700 for my motor. Any opinions??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH (Jul 13, 2016)

Echodolphin2005 said:


> Pros/Cons of a 2 stroke vs 4 stroke?


Weight and performance ...

My boatclub replaced an older Nissan 10hp with a heavy DOG-like heavy, LACKING in balls ... electric-start 15hp azz HEAVY Honda. What an absopositively piece of doo-doo! It is soooooo slow, for a 15hp that a few of us though there was a governer on the throttle. 

Maybe another brand is far more practical, but I tell you, don't buy a heavy/slow Honda. Did I say it was heavy??


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 13, 2016)

DaleH said:


> Echodolphin2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Pros/Cons of a 2 stroke vs 4 stroke?
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 13, 2016)

DaleH said:


> Echodolphin2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Pros/Cons of a 2 stroke vs 4 stroke?
> ...



What do you think of the motor I posted above??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wlfman40 (Jul 14, 2016)

I say if you can get the $700 for your motor and only be out $500 for the Merc 15, then go for it, but it was listed as a long shaft...not sure what your transom length was, but double check you won't run into any issues.


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 14, 2016)

My transom measures 20". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 17, 2016)

Got the tires repainted today and the cover with support poles fitted.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misunderstood (Jul 18, 2016)

Looking good so far =D>


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 18, 2016)

My search for a motor has been tough. It is very hard to find a motor in my area for a reasonable price. I would love a 15-25hp outboard but it's been a real hunt to find one. Any suggestions of areas around mine that may yield good results. Raleigh-Durham??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Sep 11, 2016)

Flooring going well


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## water bouy (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice. I've seen several 15hp on craigslist around here lately, one is a Gamefisher you've probably seen. I was at Lake Townsend in Greensboro last month and saw a boat just like yours making it's way across the lake with the top up which made me think I need a bimini top too. It was one of those brutally hot days we had.

https://charlotte.craigslist.org/bpo/5768638993.html

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/bpo/5710740373.html

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/bpo/5764921876.html

https://roanoke.craigslist.org/bpo/5759240439.html

Here's a 25hp but it came from the coast. Supposedly has electric start.

https://greensboro.craigslist.org/bpo/5765924060.html


----------



## oakchas (Sep 12, 2016)

Looks great! 

I'm thinking I'll need a bigger motor too. We'll see once I git'r'done.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Sep 12, 2016)

What thickness of plywood are you using?


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Sep 12, 2016)

FormerParatrooper said:


> What thickness of plywood are you using?



1/2" to save weight. 2" x 6" boards ripped in half for support. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Sep 12, 2016)

water bouy said:


> Nice. I've seen several 15hp on craigslist around here lately, one is a Gamefisher you've probably seen. I was at Lake Townsend in Greensboro last month and saw a boat just like yours making it's way across the lake with the top up which made me think I need a bimini top too. It was one of those brutally hot days we had.
> 
> https://charlotte.craigslist.org/bpo/5768638993.html
> 
> ...



I will check those out. From what I can measure the transom is 20". A long shaft motor has limited the search. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## water bouy (Sep 18, 2016)

A long shaft 25hp:

https://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/bpo/5786751988.html


----------



## water bouy (Sep 21, 2016)

It went away and came back:

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/bpo/5772531982.html


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Oct 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Oct 15, 2016)

Looks great.


----------



## misunderstood (Oct 28, 2016)

Looking good. Nice progress on your build :beer:


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jun 23, 2017)

Well it has been a while as I put this project in hold. The flow is complete and now I found a great motor. I found a deal on a 15hp Yamaha long shaft. That is mounted and ready to go. At this point I am going to paint the boat above the water line in a forest green and launch it this weekend for a good motor test and to make sure all my mods are sturdy. 

I have ordered a fish finder. Some rocker switches. I'll mount the lights and trolling motor and electronics in the coming weeks. Overall I'm happy with the build and should be done by the end of July and have some time to enjoy!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jun 24, 2017)

Well today I decided to paint one side of the hull. I bought aluminum primer and topside paint. I sanded the side of the hull and washed it down. I then primed it and sprayed two coats of the topcoat. I will say the boat shows some of it scars this way but overall I'm pleased with the result. I plan to lightly sand this coat and then top coat with a finish roller and final coat. I will do the other side tomorrow. I had to pause today due to the weather getting bad.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire1386 (Jun 25, 2017)

What a difference that made. Looks very nice painted that color.


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jun 25, 2017)

Today my son decided to pitch in and help. He help sand and tape off the boat. He was a great helper and we finished the other side that was more pitted but still look better. Lights and electronics to come next week!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtntop (Jun 28, 2017)

Fire1386 said:


> What a difference that made. Looks very nice painted that color.



I agree, I like the simplicity and cleanliness of your build!


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 2, 2017)

This weekend I am planning on getting some of the initial wiring complete. I have a 6 gang rocker switch and the trolling motor to install as well as the lights. My goal is to keep everything tucked away nicely but still have room if I ever decide to add to the boat in the future.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (Jul 3, 2017)

Mine me asking where you got the rocker switch panel thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADKMtnTrapper (Jul 3, 2017)

gatorglenn said:


> Mine me asking where you got the rocker switch panel thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazon has several. Ill be picking one up soon for my build coming up

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 3, 2017)

I bought it from amazon for about $40. It is a nice little unit. Here are the pics of it fully installed with front bag light and rear light installed. 

I left some space on the switch panel for anything that could be added in the future. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (Jul 4, 2017)

Sweet, thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 12, 2017)

So I want some help with something. I tested the boat today and overall it went great. I have a few small things to tweak but overall it went great. My main question for the forum has to do with the outboard height. 

The outboard anti-ventilation plate sits about 2" below the bottom of the boat. What are some options to raise this slightly to improve the performance. The boat ran 20mph with 2 people so it was not sluggish but there was a lot of splash coming from the outboard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (Jul 12, 2017)

I put a static set back plate on it. And get the cavitation plate up to flush or 1 inch above the bottom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGiggles (Jul 13, 2017)

Looks great.

Any plans for seats?

I just bought the same sonar, and have a similar boat.


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 13, 2017)

I am looking towards the static back plate that I will construct from aluminum and bolt through the transom. I only need a 2" rise to be level with the transom. 

As far as seats I am not going to put seats on the boat. I have some portable seats that you can collapse and use if you want a back rest but will just use the bench seats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 13, 2017)

So now I have another question. As I looked at the transom I noticed some flex. I replaced the upper piece of wood and the wood on the back is solid. But I noticed that the lower bolts on the outside of the transom are mounted directly to the aluminum. I took a picture to try to illustrate this. Is this a problem or is a small amount of flex to be expected???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 13, 2017)

You can see how the lower bolts on the exterior transom piece are mounted just to the aluminum it self. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 13, 2017)

Also after looking at the "flex" more further some of the movement is the motor rocking within its own mount which could be tightened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 18, 2017)

Well I decided to rebuild the transom just to be safe and the cost vs reward is a no brained. Here are some pictures of that being completed. 

I also finished my front deck where I could mount a trolling motor in the future but no plans of that right now. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 18, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Echodolphin2005 (Jul 30, 2017)

The boat is finished for now. Anything else I add will be out of a desire found while in use. Time to enjoy it for the rest of the year!!!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (Jul 30, 2017)

This is one of the rare occasions where I say I think the boat is totally done to add anything to it would just mess it up. Really really really looks great great job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ttexastom (Jul 30, 2017)

That is a great looking boat. Bimini top sets it off!!


----------



## murphy67 (Aug 3, 2017)

Really nice job on that build, congrats!!


----------



## nusilverhawk (Aug 5, 2017)

Nice looking boat, and have been looking for a build like this to get ideas on my current project. I've got an '83 Alumacraft T-14XL that I have been working on sporadically for quite some time and am basically down to the interior to finish her out. This is pretty much what I'm looking to get to upon completion.


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Aug 6, 2017)

That is excellent.


----------

